# 1970 Omega Seamaster Seiko H601-5480



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum and this is my first post. The Omega Seamaster was given to me by my Dad and it served me well for years as a open water diver. I have retired it now for a few years and its been sitting in my safe. Would I be able to refurbish this Watch? the face has faded, it use to be Blue but now the Brass or Gold on the back is starting to show through the Blue. Second Question. I am trying to purchase an authentic Seiko Band for my H601 can someone tell me the size band I would need, is it a 22mm band? Thanks, Jerome


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Frogman and welcome.

Those watches look interesting and if you have a better pic of the Omega do post it.

Sorry I cannot answer your question, but someone more expert will. I suspect it is a question whether those dials are available still from Omega - if so it is certainly worth restoring a watch like that as long as done sensitively.

If no replacement dials are available don't lose heart as many collectors prefer their watches to show their age and character rather than look like new


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The Seiko probably is a 22mm, Roy might have these, if not I can PM you a source.

Welcome to the forum....

Love the Omega, dials are the trickiest part of a vintage watch to get refurbished, Omega themselves may have a new dial,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

surely a dial can only get that bad by being exposed to moisture?


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

Hopefully this picture is better so you guys can advise me more on this. I dont know about moisture getting in, because I always send this watch out at the end of every dive season to be serviced and they never say anything about moisture, and I have never seen any condensation over the years that I have owned this watch. It has served me well on many dives to a 110 feet many times.

Jerome


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

jasonm said:


> The Seiko probably is a 22mm, Roy might have these, if not I can PM you a source.
> 
> Welcome to the forum....
> 
> ...


That would be great if Roy has any authentic Seiko bands in stock. How could I get in touch with him? Thanks, Jerome


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Interesting Jerome. I wonder why it lost it's blue then?

Roy's email is [email protected]


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Interesting Jerome. I wonder why it lost it's blue then?
> 
> Roy's email is [email protected]
> 
> ...


I have no idea why the Blue faded. Maybe from me hanging out at the beach so much, the Sun could have faded the Color. I had this Watch serviced on a regular basis because I dived so much there was no room for mistakes calculating my bottom time. I have not dived in over eight years and its been sitting my Safe. Maybe I should just send it off to Omega and see what they say.

Jerome


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi frogman

welcome to the forum (albeit belated)two nice watches there.

pg,the sun can wreak havoc with paintwork,and can only assume this to be the culprit







,although it must've taken years to become that bad.

regards,john.


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi frogman,

Are you sure you want it refurbished and looking like new? If you redial and get a new bezel and case it will not be the same watch. You could just get the case tidied up and have it serviced and leave it be.


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

I blundered on some information on your watch today, model number is 176.0004.

From a German Site, transalation by Babel fish.

The Big Blue

Omega Seamaster AUTOMATIC 120m/400ft (Ref. 176,0004)

Who thinks of mechanical dip tauch-Chronographen, fast with omega will land: The 1993 imported Seamaster Professional Chrono Diver (Ref. 2598.80.00) like their sister model of pointer of three a rather well-known and successful clock model of the last years became. But not by an appearance in bond films, but rather by public-effective records, for example by Roland Specker, which set up the world record in the fresh water free dipping (80 meters submerged depth, new castle he lake) equipped with it in the year 1993. Which however only few know: In Germany "clock of the yearly 1994" gekuerte has an ancestor, although a very rare: The Seamaster 120.

In principle it concerns with only from 1972 to 1973 available Seamaster the 120 dipping version of the speed masters Professional Mark of III AUTOMATIC (Ref. 176,0002), more expensive around CHF the 75th -; alone already the very close reference number as well as the unmistakable optical and internal relationship let few doubts arise about it. And probably even exists a variant, which was actually introduced as speed master and thus an extremely rare curiosity within the omega families represents.

The differences between the Ref. 176.0002 and the 176,0004 introduced here is in principle during the pointer form and dial organization (color and indices) as well as with the additional, dip-specific turning steady rest. The totalizer arrangement is with both models logical-proves identically, came with the Seamaster nevertheless the Cal. 1040 and with the speed masters the additionally stop watch-certified Cal. 1041 to the employment.

Nothing the defiance is rather singular the Seamaster 120: Indeed as the first dip tauch-Chronograph of omega, which kept only with the Seamaster Professional Chrono Diver (Ref. 2598.80.00) an immensely successful successor 19 years later; or by the Flightmaster-911-Modelle admits become (and actually the flier clocks reserved) shape of the housing, which found only with two further omega waterproof watches of this epoch use: Both the Seamaster 200 (Ref. 166,0091) as well as the rarest of all omega waterproof watches, the Seamaster 1000 (Ref. 166,0093), took part in the short Design change from the Speedmaster Ur housings to the Flightmaster forms.

The missing designation "Professional" is likewise exciting - probably it was probably not qualified with 120 meters of watertightness for it. Although: Omega leads the Seamaster in the "omegas Saga" as "the first chronograph" operated up to 120 meters, a milestone, which would have earned calmly somewhat namentliche revaluation. - finally the Seamaster Professional Chrono Diver, which - completely in the sense of the tradition - guaranteed for the first time the mechanical Chronofunktion up to a depth of 300 meters, was provided with it.

It in addition, their spreading makes singular: When omega waterproof watch which can be found extremely rarely became it already during its active service hardly in official brochures mentioned, and today the stately dimensioned chronograph emerges only extremely rarely on the collecting tank market.

As with each omega waterproof watch with bakelite steady rest should with the purchase to the condition of the turning ring is particularly paid attention, since spare parts are completely particularly only extremely difficult generally and spare steady rests to wars. But applies with this clock in principle: Who looks for one, should not be discriminating too and access if possible, if the opportunity is offered.

DATA

Model: Omega Seamaster AUTOMATIC 120m/400ft (Mark of III)

Reference: 176.0004, partly also as 176,004 led

Diameter: 44mm, height: 17mm

Weight: approx. g with steel strip, g without steel strip

Turning ring: On one side swivelling, engaging dipping ring with bakelite insert and illuminated figures

Volume: Omega Milanais volume with 22mm impact width; further variants were available, among them Isofrane and steel strips as well as the optional Adiprene connecting piece for the dipping employment with Milanais volumes

Dial: blue with imprinted shining indices

Glass: antireflection coated mineral glass

Price at that time: CHF 715. - (1972)

Watertightness: 120 m

Variants: Probably a still rarer speed master version as well as a white Seamaster Zifferblattversion could have been manufactured in small edition

Work: red-gilded omega mechanism caliber of 1040 with 28'800 A/h (blocked from 1970/71 to 1978), 45 hours of gangreserve, white date disk, date with high-speed correction, 24h-Anzeige, small second, 12-Stundenzaehlerzeiger; from the center: Minute counter, deferment of payment and minutenzeiger; Dimension: 31mm diameter, 8mm height; 22 rubies

I also found more scans here.

Hope this is useful.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jerome, congratulations one Seriuosly Tastey timepiece









Bry



deryckb said:


> I blundered on some information on your watch today, model number is 176.0004.
> 
> From a German Site, transalation by Babel fish.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Switzerl (Feb 9, 2005)

Concerning the SM 120: It is somehow normal that the dial looses its colour - and Omega is capable of delivering you with a new dial, new hands and most likely a new bezel as well - I checked back in Mai with them. But most likely you'll have to do a full overhaul in order to get a near-new watch again (well worth it!).


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jerome you could try:

http://www.swisstimeservices.co.uk/

They are Omega's official repairer for older models, I have used them several times, they do a very good job.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jot You bugger









They have a Omega SM 300 for alot of money, almost three Tunas









Bry



JoT said:


> Jerome you could try:
> 
> http://www.swisstimeservices.co.uk/
> 
> ...


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow guys! thanks for all the helpful info on my Omega. If I could get this baby looking close to new again, without having to change the Case. I would do it. I would just settle for a Blue dial, thats what really makes it look worn. This Watch means a lot to me because it was given to me by my dad when he bought his Rolex. I have to admit I was a Beach Bum in my younger days, hung out at the Beach almost everyday, what else is there to do in Florida when you are young, thats probably why the dial is all faded. Any idea on the value of this Watch right now? Thanks, Jerome


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

deryckb said:


> Hi frogman,
> 
> Are you sure you want it refurbished and looking like new? If you redial and get a new bezel and case it will not be the same watch. You could just get the case tidied up and have it serviced and leave it be.
> 
> ...


You are right, I might just take your advise and tidy up the Case and leave it the way it is. I think it gives it character. Thanks, Jerome


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> Jot You bugger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't realise they have started to sell watches as well









Not much of a threat to Roy at those prices


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

deryckb said:


> I blundered on some information on your watch today, model number is 176.0004.
> 
> From a German Site, transalation by Babel fish.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the article and the link. Thats the way my baby looked when my dad gave it to me. I guess I really gave my Watch a good workout, after logging all those hours diving and hanging at the Beach. Thanks, Jerome


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

My Omega in all its Glory BIG Photo. Thanks for all the useful information. You guys are great.


----------

